# [guide wanted] step by step how to theme



## rascarlo (Jul 29, 2011)

I would love to learn how to theme. 
I can't find a step by step guide: does anybody want to share?


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2124-HELP!!!!!!!!-Need-a-guide-to-CM7-themeing


----------

